
Ask HN: How to deploy a microservice architecture in a VM without root? - WinterLab
I am currently evaluating solutions for deploying microservices architecture in a virtual machine without having a root. Our architecture currently consists of:<p>- RabbitMQ<p>- PostgreSQL<p>- Golang services<p>- Python services<p>- Closure-based web dashboard<p>We can&#x27;t use containers as their daemons usually require root access (e.g. Docker, LXD) - Are there any container technologies that would work on RHEL 6 without root?<p>Most promising solution so far seems to be to ship a chroot&#x27;ed environment, but that also requires a binary with root&#x27;s setuid.<p>So how would you solve a problem of shipping and running pre-configured microservices architecture easily in a non-root environment?
======
afarrell
I think you could do perhaps something with conda if you felt like writing
packages for all of these. Conda is cross-platform and can be installed
without root, so it might work?

